# 24GB of RAM not showing up. Only 16GB shown.



## nakulvit (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello everyone! 
I bought 24GB of RAM for my computer and i can only see 16 GB. I did see 24GB for a day or two. But then it disappeared again. What can be the problem?

Motherboard: MSI Big Bang X-Power
Processor: Intel Core i7 980X
RAM: Corsair XMS3 1600 (4GBx6)

Any help regarding this would be appreciated!


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2010)

^^
You on a 64BIT OS..?


----------



## skippednote (Nov 22, 2010)

24GB or is it me only whose jaw just dropped down.


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 22, 2010)

^^ me too. Thats a killer config. Are you running a server on it nakulvit?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^Add 1 more to the list whose jaws dropped after seeing 24GB...and then the MoBo....and then again the CPU!!..Its a monstrous config!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

Check your bios. And big woot for 24gb 
I have 32 gb ram in my pc btw.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^..Dude you don't even have your PC with you!!Its way back at home!!


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 22, 2010)

first boot with each stick of ram alone and run memtest and see if all modules are ok.

if all ram sticks are fine and yet you dont see all the capacity try increasing the dram voltage a bit. what are the specs of your ram can you link to its spec page ?


_


----------



## acewin (Nov 22, 2010)

do not worry list will go long of the people coming drooling around just hearing about it LOL

also people have already suggested what is needed to check. I am guessing one RAM already got caput hahahaaa

@asingh you also know it wont even show 16 GB on 32 bit


----------



## Power_user_EX (Nov 22, 2010)

clr CMOS and try again also BTW even 8GB of RAM is waste of money unless u running a supercomputer with teslas inside  but its gr8 for showoff , whats the speed and timing of ur rams ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 22, 2010)

well nakulvit what kinda work u do on ur "personal" super computer..???


----------



## nakulvit (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello again! 
Thanks for the pretty much instant replies!



> ^^
> You on a 64BIT OS..?



Yes. Windows 7 Ultimate x64


> first boot with each stick of ram alone and run memtest and see if all modules are ok.
> 
> if all ram sticks are fine and yet you dont see all the capacity try increasing the dram voltage a bit. what are the specs of your ram can you link to its spec page ?



I think there must be a problem with the DIMM slots. 
If i load a single stick into the DIMM 0, it won't boot. 
Then putting 1 more into the DIMM 1 shows 4 GB.
Adding one more into DIMM2 shows 8GB
Adding into DIMM 3 has no effect and it shows 8GB
Adding into the DIMM 4 shows 12GB
Adding into DIMM 5 slot shows 16GB.

I guess there's something wrong with the DIMM 0 & DIMM3 slots.

HERE is the spec of my RAM:
Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M1A1600C9

For the rest of your queries, i'm a freelance post-producer for videos. So i do a lot of animation, rendering and editing. 

Did i mention that i also have a GTX580? Two render nodes with AMD 1090T &12G? 22TB total storage across the entire setup?? 
Okay, now i'm just showing off. Please still help me!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2010)

I thought you would mention something like quadro6000 which has 6gb ddr5 memory etc. Since that is the one suited for such a task. But gtx580?


----------



## nakulvit (Nov 23, 2010)

Gollum said:


> I thought you would mention something like quadro6000 which has 6gb ddr5 memory etc. Since that is the one suited for such a task. But gtx580?



I actually was expecting that. Well there are a couple of reasons. 

1. The actual GPU doesn't really speed up the render. It just makes viewing complex and more detailed models a lot faster and smoother. Rendering is almost entirely CPU based.

2. CUDA. Almost everything uses it. The newer render engines (VRay RT, iray), the Mercury Playback Engine in Premiere Pro CS5. Don't know about VRay 2.0.
Thhe GTX 580 has a lot more CUDA cores than the Quadro 6000 (Which costs about 10 times as much). So it was an easy choice for me. 

Besides i do more video work and i need better performance in P.Pro. If i ever need to work on a complex model, i can always buy a quadro 4000 or so.

Getting back to my question.

I upped the DRAM voltage to the specified 1.65V. Still nothing.


----------



## acewin (Nov 23, 2010)

you need your mobo checked DIMM slots not working properly is inference you got use that inference for RMA of motherboard whatever you do if the 2 DIMM slots have gone dead they wont come up alive.


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2010)

Highly probable what *Acewin*, is saying is correct. You motherboard supports 800/1066/1333/1600/1800/2133 RAM speed, and your XMS3's are 1600 CL9s. You can do this...before sending for RMA -- figure out what to send for RMA.

1. Try all your DIMMs one-by-one on another DDR3 board. Just plug them in the first slot and see that the computer boots fine. Painful to do 6x times but will help. If you catch the bad DIMM here then the board is fine.

2. Try to load your board DIMM docks with the same color. Fill only BLUE or fill only BLACK and check.

Let us know.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2010)

@nakulvit: on 24GB RAM one can play six games simultaneously...on Six monitors....hehe


----------



## abhidev (Nov 23, 2010)

24gb Ram, i7 980x ....if you don't mind me asking ...how much do you earn buddy?


----------



## Power_user_EX (Nov 23, 2010)

^+1......


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2010)

nakulvit said:


> I actually was expecting that. Well there are a couple of reasons.
> 
> 1. The actual GPU doesn't really speed up the render. It just makes viewing complex and more detailed models a lot faster and smoother. Rendering is almost entirely CPU based.
> 
> ...



you game on that setup? how many monitors are driven by the monster card?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 23, 2010)

nakulvit said:


> Hello again!
> 22TB total storage across the entire setup



2TB x 11 HDD?

Which cabinet?


----------



## nakulvit (Nov 24, 2010)

asingh said:


> Highly probable what *Acewin*, is saying is correct. You motherboard supports 800/1066/1333/1600/1800/2133 RAM speed, and your XMS3's are 1600 CL9s. You can do this...before sending for RMA -- figure out what to send for RMA.
> 
> 1. Try all your DIMMs one-by-one on another DDR3 board. Just plug them in the first slot and see that the computer boots fine. Painful to do 6x times but will help. If you catch the bad DIMM here then the board is fine.
> 
> ...





acewin said:


> you need your mobo checked DIMM slots not working properly is inference you got use that inference for RMA of motherboard whatever you do if the 2 DIMM slots have gone dead they wont come up alive.



THANKS A LOT GUYS! Turns out it was a faulty motherboard. There were some bent pins in the socket. The dealer gave me a UD7 instead and it works perfectly! 



avichandana20000 said:


> 2TB x 11 HDD?
> 
> Which cabinet?



I have 
1. 1xWorkstation of said config. (8.5 TB)
2. 2xRender Nodes with AMD 1090T's and 12Gigs of RAM (500GB each)
3. One storage server with 8.5TB
4. A couple of externals all amounting to 22TB



Sam.Shab said:


> you game on that setup? how many monitors are driven by the monster card?



As of now i only have one. A Dell Ultrasharp U2410. Will upgrade to either a 27 or a 30 soon. It's relatively new.. The only game i've played so far is Assassin's Creed 2. Pretty smooth! What new games do you suggest?



abhidev said:


> 24gb Ram, i7 980x ....if you don't mind me asking ...how much do you earn buddy?



Well, i just kinda started my own business. So i had to take a loan out for all of this. But the projected earnings will let me pay back the loan in less than a year. And maybe let me get a few upgrades as well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2010)

@nakulvit: hey cud post ur entire config....in ur siggy......or here......


----------



## Nemes!s (Nov 24, 2010)

I think some pics would be good


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2010)

nakulvit said:


> As of now i only have one. A Dell Ultrasharp U2410. Will upgrade to either a 27 or a 30 soon. It's relatively new.. The only game i've played so far is Assassin's Creed 2. Pretty smooth! What new games do you suggest?



or can try 2-3 monitor setup. that will be cheap (in your words) & will get more display area.

any game you like, just install, turn everything to max & enjoy. BTW when you brought that GTX580?



Nemes!s said:


> I think some pics would be good



+1. want see such a setup. exterior as well as the internal parts.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2010)

Nemes!s said:


> I think some pics would be good



+1
pics please.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 24, 2010)

nakulvit said:


> Well, i just kinda started my own business. So i had to take a loan out for all of this. But the projected earnings will let me pay back the loan in less than a year. *And maybe let me get a few upgrades as well. *


----------



## DizitalNovice (Nov 24, 2010)

Never mind the problem - it was nice knowing you and the cheap stuff you use!


----------



## nims11 (Nov 24, 2010)

u can easily run 10 OS's simultaneously!!!


----------



## nakulvit (Nov 28, 2010)

Lol!! Sure! I am looking for a camera worthy of this mighty build. My E63 wouldn't be sufficient.. 
 But yes. Pictures are very much in demand on Facebook too. 


> BTW when you brought that GTX580?


About a week back.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 29, 2010)

nakulvit said:


> Yes. Windows 7 Ultimate x64
> 
> 
> For the rest of your queries, i'm a freelance post-producer for videos. So i do a lot of animation, rendering and editing.



What do u use in windows 7 for ur animation and editing. i v seen quite a few animation fellows using only Mac and running away from Windows. I am not into animation n stuff, but i find it pretty strange that u use Win7. i v never worked on Mac TBH. But i wud like to know what makes Mac a good choice for animation and video editing people. Could u plz throw more light on this.


----------



## nakulvit (Nov 29, 2010)

iinfi said:


> What do u use in windows 7 for ur animation and editing. i v seen quite a few animation fellows using only Mac and running away from Windows. I am not into animation n stuff, but i find it pretty strange that u use Win7. i v never worked on Mac TBH. But i wud like to know what makes Mac a good choice for animation and video editing people. Could u plz throw more light on this.



Well, there are a couple of reasons. 

*SOFTWARE:*
All the software that one would use for multimedia (In the broader sense. Including editing, post production, animation, design) is available on Windows as well. So, it doesn't really have any exclusivity on that front. There are a few softwares (FCP, Shake etc..) which are exclusive to the mac but if you don't work with these, then it doesn't really make sense to spend a bomb on a mac.. that brings me to my next point.

*HARDWARE:*
The amount of customization and hardware options available on a PC are FAR more than what's available for a mac. Not to mention the prices. A fully loaded Mac pro would set one back by atleast 7-8 Lakh. Something similar on a PC would cost you 4-5 Lakh which you are free to upgrade as and when you like. You're not limited to what Apple decides to release and when.

Well.. That's just my 0.02... Anybody has anything to add?


----------



## acewin (Nov 29, 2010)

most of the mac users use it to say others are dumb


----------



## iinfi (Nov 29, 2010)

@nakulvit

thanks for your reply. jus curious to know. wats the cost of ur config? 
have u specified any swap/virtual memory explicitly or have u chosen "allow windows to manage my virtual memory paging file"
any idea about the best practices to set a virtual memory paging file size on a system like yours? i mean a system where u run a animation n stuff


----------



## swap_too_fast (Nov 30, 2010)

U dont hav to buy any other pc parts now until ur grandson showed up.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 30, 2010)

^^...


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 2, 2010)

At first I thought someone messed up 2*x*4 to 24. To my utter disbelief after reading, I could only say : W-T-F! 
Our (loathing)PC's might appeal as Mobile Phones to you! 
And I won't even get started on when you talked of upgrading!

P.S. : Notice the Exclamations to sense my amazement (+ some jealousy).


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 11, 2010)

Bumping this for a good reason. I encountered/heard such issues so if anyone gets anyone with such issue, just use these steps for power cycling: 


> *Localize the issue- hardware or OS:* You first need to know what is the issue so that accordingly you can go ahead. As far as windows 7 32 bit is concerned, it detects upto 4gigs. First check in your BIOS whether the ram gets detected properly as it should. If it does, its not the issue of the hardware, rather the 32bit OS is simply not detecting anything more than 4gigs. If it does not, move on.
> 
> *Contact between the socket and the processor:* The memory controller is built in the processor and hence the motherboard plays a small role as far as memory control is concerned. Improper installation of the CPU is one of the causes for this. The reason is that it could be that the CPU is not secured properly or if the CPU heatsink and the secure mechanism is not secured properly against the board to keep the processor to have a necessary contact with the socket pins. At the same time, take extra care when installing the processor and the heatsink. Check if all the pins on the LGA 1366 socket is not bent. If its bent, best if you don't fix it yourself as improper work could result to a fatal damage, resulting not only damaging the board but also the processor. There were some boards that despite the fact the heatsink and the secure mechanism is secured properly but there are some issues so in such cases, RMA is inevitable.
> 
> *Voltage/XMP issue on the BIOS:* Other than turning on/off the XMP and setting the Dram voltage to the specs mentioned on the ram, you can try bumping QPI/DRAM voltage to 1.25v. If you've gone the 12 gigs way, bump the QPI/DRAM to about 1.35v. Also try BIOS update as well it might solve the issue for you. This is common especially on older gen/Rev version (Some newer rev versions are not necessaily will fix the issue) x58 boards being paired with newer ram kits.



BTW, x58 chipsets comes with 36 PCIE lanes. USB 3.0 and SATA 3 uses 6. If you're crossfiiring and using usb 3.0+ Sata 3, x58 is the way to go. I think there would be some boards with USB 3.0 headers but I am not too sure (and I don't think but again- not sure) if it uses those pcie lanes.


----------



## nakulvit (Dec 13, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Bumping this for a good reason. I encountered/heard such issues so if anyone gets anyone with such issue, just use these steps for power cycling:
> 
> 
> BTW, x58 chipsets comes with 36 PCIE lanes. USB 3.0 and SATA 3 uses 6. If you're crossfiiring and using usb 3.0+ Sata 3, x58 is the way to go. I think there would be some boards with USB 3.0 headers but I am not too sure (and I don't think but again- not sure) if it uses those pcie lanes.



Thank you for that! 

My problem was bent socket pins. Dealer was kind enough to replace it with a UD-7.


----------



## blademast3r (Dec 15, 2010)

Can you comp run crysis?


----------



## nakulvit (Dec 15, 2010)

blademast3r said:


> Can you comp run crysis?



Yes. Very well I might add.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2010)

@blademast3r: A 24GB Ram & GTX580 can run crysis easily.....


----------



## blademast3r (Dec 15, 2010)

I see sarcasm is an expression rarely used here.. :d


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 15, 2010)

blademast3r said:


> Can you comp run crysis?



what kind of question was that ????

its like asking a sumo wrestler if he can pick up a pen or not !!!!!

@nakulvit how much power (approx) does the system consume at 100% usage.


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 15, 2010)

@karan and arpan

whooooooooooosh!!!! above your heads 



_


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 16, 2010)

DigitalDude said:


> whooooooooooosh!!!! above your heads



?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2010)

blademast3r said:


> Can you comp run crysis?



That comp can run the next 5 upcoming crysis games at full settings....


----------



## nakulvit (Dec 20, 2010)

> what kind of question was that ????
> 
> its like asking a sumo wrestler if he can pick up a pen or not !!!!!
> 
> @nakulvit how much power (approx) does the system consume at 100% usage.



It should be somewhere about 700 watts. Don't know exactly.




> That comp can run the next 5 upcoming crysis games at full settings....


lol! Let's see....


----------



## mitraark (Dec 20, 2010)

Well 24 GB is a fuge amount of RAM and that would be an understatement.

But to be honest only developers who use PC for rendering should envy this , i don;t think there is much difference between 6-8 GB and 24 GB when it comes to Games ..

Still , some shiite you got there  Now i can tell people , that *I KNOW SOMEONE WHO HAS 24 GB RAM*!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2010)

24GB RAM is used in my office servers.....


----------



## mitraark (Dec 20, 2010)

You should add the Total Storage to your Sig as well


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 20, 2010)

@karan and arpan
sarcasm isn't your best part, is it?.


			
				arpanmukherjee1 said:
			
		

> DigitalDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 20, 2010)

@nakulvit  u a star man !!!

i showed the specs to a bunch of guys and they r still drooling after ur machine/mother-ship (so am i)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll run 30-40 virtual machines in this PC just for teh lulz...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2010)

nbaztec said:


> @karan and arpan
> sarcasm isn't your best part, is it?.



Naah....i dnt care....whatever......


----------

